# Need Help Identifying Cases!



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

UPDATE! I jumped over to the ar15.com website and found a sticky (of sorts) that identified all. Thanks to ar15.com. I'll go ahead and I.D. them below just in case anyone is interested. Thanks for the help.

I need some input on identifying .223 and 5.56 cases (marked both ways). I went through all my emply cases I've been collecting for a while and came up with eight different markings (I'm separating cases). Some I can identify the manufacturer and some I can't. Below is the list of markings on the bottom of the case. Help me out identifying them if you can. Thanks ahead of time for any help.

WCC (Western Cartridge Company)
RP (Remington)
IMG (Guatemala)
S & B (Sellier & Bellot)
FC (Federal Cartridge)
MAL (Malaysia)
PMC (Eldorado Cartridge Corporation, previously Patton and Morgan Corp., and Pan Metal Corp. or possibly Korean)
LC (Lake City)


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

hey charlie

PMC = poorly made crap:smt082:smt082:smt082 korean.
pete


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks! I'm so glad to hear that. :smt097 It's not going to matter as I'm going to shoot everything I've got! My Colt eats everything I've put in it (so far). I'm gonna' load everything I've got for every caliber and get it stored for when they come over the hill. :anim_lol: I've got a bunch down in the loading shack now drying from One Shot spray lube. Adios


----------



## DSVETeran1990 (Mar 9, 2008)

from what i have read, the only difference is the 'lead' is longer on the 5.56, but i think that is in how far you seat the bullet isnt it? plus the shorter lead of .223 increases chamber pressure if you use 5.56 ammo in .223. .223 in 5.56 chamber is ok. this is out of guns and ammo mag "may'08". the one with the Barret and the AR15 on the cover. hope this helps.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

DSVETeran1990 said:


> from what i have read, the only difference is the 'lead' is longer on the 5.56, but i think that is in how far you seat the bullet isnt it? plus the shorter lead of .223 increases chamber pressure if you use 5.56 ammo in .223. .223 in 5.56 chamber is ok. this is out of guns and ammo mag "may'08". the one with the Barret and the AR15 on the cover. hope this helps.


Thanks DSVET. I think I may have not quite said it right to begin with. I was trying to ID the headstamp and on some of them I could only make out the 5.56 or .223. I also read somewhere the leade on a 5.56 was intentionally make longer so it would accept a larger variety of military rounds. I got them all ID'd and cleaned and am about to drop some powder in them. I trimmed them to 1.750 as per the Speer book (or was it Lee?) and was setting up my seating die to crimp on the cannelure (55 grn. BMJBT) and found out if I crimped it there it was waaaay short of the end of the chamber. I may hang on to those and buy some longer bullets (69 or 75 grn.) and load them in those cases. That would be about max in my 1 in 9 twist. The gun really likes 69 grn. soft points so maybe I can squeeze in a 75 grn. and it will still be stable. Guess I'll wait and see.


----------



## DSVETeran1990 (Mar 9, 2008)

good luck


----------

